# Just another siding gig.



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Started this one today. It should turn out nice. All lumber will be fancy wrapped.









The nice thing is half the 300 homes in the neighborhood have the same rotting bump out.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Fancy wrapped?


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Sounds like a nice neighborhood to get noticed in.

Why not use PVC ,seems like half the labor would be done already?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Fancy wrapped?


Its sort of like using colored rolling papers, but with coil stock.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

oldfrt said:


> Sounds like a nice neighborhood to get noticed in.
> 
> Why not use PVC ,seems like half the labor would be done already?


Customer didnt want seems, and only seemed to get excited about wrapping it. It would of been easier but probably alot more expensive.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

PVC to wrap that would be in the area of 1500 bucks material, plus at least 2 days labor for 2 men, not counting demo.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I am not sure how you will avoid seams wrapping it, unless you have a 20' long break.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

loneframer said:


> PVC to wrap that would be in the area of 1500 bucks material, plus at least 2 days labor for 2 men, not counting demo.


We are planning on replacing the unwrapped windows which currently have something that resembles wet cardboard with pvc. Priced the stuff today, its going to add up quick.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am not sure how you will avoid seams wrapping it, unless you have a 20' long break.


If you look closely the horizontals are raised so the only seams will be the miters which will be fun. You are right on with the 20', the height measures exactly 20'. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> We are planning on replacing the unwrapped windows which currently have something that resembles wet cardboard with pvc. Priced the stuff today, its going to add up quick.


That is because you were at lowes.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That is because you were at lowes.


I havent cross referenced the price yet with the lumber yard yet but I suspect it will be comparable. Do you get it cheaper than that?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks like 2 sheets of Azek for the panels and about nine 1x8's.

I come up with about 700 bucks for the plastic.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I havent cross referenced the price yet with the lumber yard yet but I suspect it will be comparable. Do you get it cheaper than that?


Those couldn't have been 18' were they?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Looks like 2 sheets of Azek for the panels and about nine 1x8's.
> 
> I come up with about 700 bucks for the plastic.


Thats about what Ill have in lumber, siding, and metal. The flats are getting crane portsmouth shake siding. Also the plastic doesnt come in the profiles I make.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Those couldn't have been 18' were they?


Not sure. I just figured 12' but Ill check.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Those couldn't have been 18' were they?


I couldnt tell. This phone takes chit pictures. Ill have to check tomorrow. Best laid plans you know. Do you think they are 18s?


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Not sure. I just figured 12' but Ill check.


 Just picked up some from the lumber yard last week;
1x4x18'=$22.67
1x6x18' =$ 36.26
1x8x18'=$47.69


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

oldfrt said:


> Just picked up some from the lumber yard last week;
> 1x6x18' =$ 36.26
> 1x8x18'=$47.69


Thats close to blowes.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

oldfrt said:


> Just picked up some from the lumber yard last week;
> 1x4x18'=$22.67
> 1x6x18' =$ 36.26
> 1x8x18'=$47.69



That was close to my rough guess on the 1x8's.

The damn 1/2" sheets are 115.00 bucks.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

That is alot for a plastic panel. It makes the cedar impressions seem like a deal!


----------

